# Equivalent de Dreamweaver gratuit ?



## Mel (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous!

Ce matin, j'étais en train de finaliser une page web avec mon logiciel Dremweaver.
Le logiciel va très mal, j'ai donc décidé de le jeter et de le réinstaller.

Le problème suite à ça: mon numéro de série ne fonctionne pas!
Alors, je me retrouve sans logiciel d'édition de page web.

J'ai pas les moyens de me racheter une nouvelle version de ce logiciel, il est pas mal cher. Alors, existe-il quelque chose de gratuit ou peu cher sur le web que je pourrais me procurer pour pouvoir continuer à faire mes pages web? Je recherche quelque chose de similaire à Dremweaver.

Que ce soit sur le système 9.0 ou 10.2

Merci beaucoup.
Mel


----------



## naas (10 Novembre 2004)

nvu ?
http://forum.nvudev.org/viewtopic.php?t=218


----------



## Mel (10 Novembre 2004)

:mouais: 

Ça fonctionne pas ton lien.
Je ne vois même pas le rapport avec ma question.
Peux tu m'expliquer?


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Tu pourras trouver le logiciel NVU Localisé en Français par là (Attention téléchargement direct)

  C'est un très bon Editeur Htlm.


----------



## naas (10 Novembre 2004)

mon lien fonctionne 
et nvu est une alternative gratuite a dw, 
http://www.nvu.com/

" :mouais: "


----------



## iMatthieu (10 Novembre 2004)

De toute façon si tu as ton serial qui ne va pas, tu devrais contacter macromedia et eux t'en filleront un autre ! Bon si c'était du pirater alors..  :rateau:


----------



## Mel (10 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais ça ne fonctionne pas ic. Le fichier une fois téléchargé est impossible à ouvrir, c'est corrompu ou une erreur quelque chose apparait.

Donc, incapble d'avoir le logiciel.

Quand ça va mal, ça va mal!


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

es tu sous mac OS9 ou mac OS 10 (cf. ta config) car si tu es sous OS 9 tu auras en effet du mal à utiliser le fichier indiqué...


----------



## Mel (10 Novembre 2004)

Tout est ok, finalement, je ne sais pas ce qui se passe présentement, mais j'en arrache aujourd'hui! hihi

Mais le principal, c'est que je peux utiliser un logiciel de création de page web qui a du bon sens!
J'aime bien son visuel, sa façon de fonctionner. Je vais l'adopter!

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils,
Mel


----------



## celtique (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens également de télécharger ce logiciel par le lien conseillé par Balooners et je ne peux pas l'ouvrir; de même pour le document @LongLink !!
que dois-je faire ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 
quel est ta version d'osx ? tu n'as pas une archive sur ton bureau (ou ailleurs) ?


----------



## celtique (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
La version est OS 10.2.3
Après téléchargement : j'ai décompressé par Stuffit Delux .
J'ai un dossier intitulé nvu-0dossier
J'ai essayé d'utiliser une autre méthode de décompression par Stuffit.
J'obtiens un autre dossier intitulé nvu-0.41-mac10-fr.sea; 
je retrouve nvu-0.41-mac10-fr.sea.hqx dont je n'arrive pas à ouvrir;
donc, je ne sais pas quoi faire ...
merci pour votre concours ...


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2004)

celtique a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> La version est OS 10.2.3
> Après téléchargement : j'ai décompressé par Stuffit Delux .
> J'ai un dossier intitulé nvu-0dossier
> ...


 Salut ! 
 Depuis la fenêtre de Stuffit, glisse ce dossier nvu-0dossier sur ton disque, tout simplement ! 
 L'application se trouve à l'intérieur !


----------



## celtique (16 Novembre 2004)

merci,
je n'arrive à rien !
En fait,
mon dossier nvu-0dossier est sur le bureau
En utilisant stuffit à nouveau  : auto-extractil sous Mac OS 9 les fichiers "s'activent"
une fenêtre me demande de crée un dossier -OK-
mais pas d'application

NB : je ne suis pas doué, certes


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2004)

Ton dossier est sur le bureau ?
 Et si tu l'ouvres ?
 Normalement, tu n'as plus à décompresser une fois que tu as ce dossier....
 Tu as essayé de le re-télécharger ?


----------



## Niconemo (16 Novembre 2004)

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas une confusion sur le terme "dossier" (ne pas confondre dossier et fichier)...


----------



## celtique (16 Novembre 2004)

on continue,
double click sur le dossier :
j'obtiens : @LongLink et une icône Nvu
double click sur l'icône : fenêtre "confirmer la migration" et ensuite "l'application Nvu a quitté inopinément"
merci de votre attention


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2004)

As-tu un profil Netscape ?
 Si oui, essaie en virant toutes les préférences Netscape et au besoin, réinstalle Netscape, NVU utilise ton profil Netscape ou en crée un autre...


----------



## celtique (16 Novembre 2004)

non, je n'ai pas Nescape, mais Safari !


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2004)

Alors peut-être te faut-il un profil Netscape/Mozilla...
 Télécharge Mozilla Firefox (qui est de toutes façons un excellent navigateur), lance-le pour qu'il crée un profil par défaut et ensuite, réessaie de lancer NVU.


----------



## celtique (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir et merci de chercher à règler cette énigme,
donc,
j'ai téléchargé Mozilla; je l'ai testé et en effet c'est un bon navigateur.
Par contre , je ne comprends pas : '"essaie de relancer nvu" ; d'accord mais comment ? par quel intermédiaire ?
à demain.


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2004)

celtique a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir et merci de chercher à règler cette énigme,
> donc,
> j'ai téléchargé Mozilla; je l'ai testé et en effet c'est un bon navigateur.
> Par contre , je ne comprends pas : '"essaie de relancer nvu" ; d'accord mais comment ? par quel intermédiaire ?
> à demain.


 Je parlais simplement d'un double clic sur l'application NVU pour voir elle quittait à nouveau inopinément...


----------



## celtique (17 Novembre 2004)

c'était ce que je pensais !;
Eh! bien je l'avais fait pour un résultat identique;
Quel dommage !
(je continue à construire un site perso avec claris Home Page3.0)


----------



## celtique (20 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
je viens de re-télécharger le logiciel par l'intermédiaire de FireFox : résultat identique.
Est-ce compromis ?


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras trouver le logiciel NVU Localisé en Français par là (Attention téléchargement direct)
> 
> C'est un très bon Editeur Htlm.


c'est celui la que tu as chargé ?
le dossier nvu-o folder devrait faire 33,6 Mo (34198204 octets) est ce vrai ?


----------



## celtique (20 Novembre 2004)

oui !
j'ai repris le lien cité plus haut.


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2004)

j'arrive a cela dans le dossier nvu et nvu (la boule bleue) fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## celtique (21 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Eh! bien avec safari et firefox je vois :
@LongLink, Info.Plist,PFInfo : pages blanches
la boule bleue.
merci de votre perspicacité.
j'ai trouvé une réponse sur le site nvu annonçant un défaut sur Mac


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2004)

quel défaut


----------



## celtique (21 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour Naas,
il n'est pas indiqué ni expliqué à la page suivante :
//nvufr.mozdev.org/installation.html


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2004)

celtique a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé une réponse sur le site nvu annonçant un défaut sur Mac





			
				celtique a dit:
			
		

> il n'est pas indiqué ni expliqué à la page suivante :


celtique j'ai du mal a comprendre, quand tu cliques sur la boule bleue que se passe t'il ?


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2004)

J'ai enfin compris :bebe:



			
				celtique a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> La version est OS 10.2.3


nvu-0.50-mac.dmg - Macintosh Disc Image (requires Mac OS X 10.2.8 or more recent)
donc pour la version 5 c'est mort il te faut mettre à jour ton système en 10.2.8 




			
				celtique a dit:
			
		

> J'obtiens un autre dossier intitulé nvu-0.41-mac10-fr.sea


http://nvufr.mozdev.org/ idem pour cette version c'est marqué mini 10.2.8 


pour les précédentes versions de vnu peut être cela peut passer... http://nvufr.free.fr/telecharger/

mais je te conseille .... de passer a panther :love:


----------



## celtique (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
Merci pour vos réponses et votre perspicacité !


----------

